
Gas leak that evacuated German Post Office turned out to be Durian - jimmySixDOF
https://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/gas-leak-that-evacuated-german-post-office-turned-out-to-be-parcel-of-worlds-smelliest-fruit/
======
jimmySixDOF
Following up on:

Eating Thai Fruit Demands Serious Effort but Delivers Sublime Reward
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23606951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23606951)

